# Norcold 462 using too much electricity



## robpiasecki (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Norcold 462 in a Dutchmen 28' 5th wheel.  It is hooked up to a power pole out on some property we own.  We leave the unit plugged in so we can keep food out there.  After the first month, the bill went from $30 (minimum payment) to $100.  In doing some troubleshooting, we were watching the meter spinning away.  We ended up opening the access panel for the refrigerator, and unplugged the refrigerator.  Immediately the meter stopped spinning.  Plugged it back in, and it takes off again.

Any ideas on this one?  I was thinking a short in the heating element, but isn't that supposed to blow a fuse?

Thanks in advance...
Rob


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

RE: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

first off ,, welcome to the forums ,,, as u stated u keep food in it ??? right???
Then it's cooling ,,, the elements will draw alot of power ,,, just like a heatstrip in u'r house heatpump ,, if u have one ,,, do u have anything else on in the 5er????   the heat element won't always blow a fuse ,, spose to but i have seen boards shorted out from the element ,, and fuse never blew ,,, (my MH included)
I know that the refer is spose to have it's own breaker ,,, but sometimes ,, they tie in something else to that plug ,, not thinking ,, or just taking short cuts ,,,
But let us know ,, if there is anything else running in the 5er ,,, the refer might just be one step in finding the source ,,, also are u running 50 amp or 30 amp shore line    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## robpiasecki (Dec 29, 2008)

RE: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

It's definetely working...I had to turn it down to keep food from freezing.

It's running off a 20 amp circuit and a 100' extension cord right now...temporary setup until I run full service to it.  It's parked where it's going to live for a long time.

If this thing is supposed to use this much power I'll just replace it with a compact refrigerator for $200 or so.  It's staying close to electrical service, so I don't need the dual fuel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

RE: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

That might just be u'r prob ,, but i kinda doupt it ,, the 20 amp service ,, u need to see what it does after u get the 30 or 50 amp rv plug installed ,, JMO

U didn't say if u had anything else running ,, ,, becarefull with the 20 amp ,, it will run some stuff ,, but damage others ,,


----------



## robpiasecki (Dec 29, 2008)

RE: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

Sorry about that...nothing else is running.  It's definitely the fridge, the meter stops when it's turned off.  I have the wire, just need to get the trencher to bury it to install permanent service.  

Something has to be wrong though...It uses way more electricity than it should.


----------



## LEN (Dec 29, 2008)

Re: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

Welcome!!!!
Just a thought here. If your running a 100' is the voltage drop enough to cause more draw?
Low voltage could make it draw more than needed to do the job.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Re: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

U'r prolly right Len on that ,, never thought of the length of the cord  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

Still hard to believe a fridge would use 70 bucks worth of electricity   Wow, guess I had better ck mine because I have it hooked to the house shore power and keep the fridge on.  Rob, does your rv have a electric water heater element? Know you said you have cked all but just seems as though it would have to have another pull somewhere.


----------



## robpiasecki (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

Water heater is strictly gas.  All breakers were turned off when I did this expirement.  My next step is to just plug in the refrigerator to it's own extension cord and see what happens...I'll be able to do that tomorrow.


----------



## LEN (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

If you have a volt meter check the voltage at the outlet and at the end of the 100' extension cord. Also check the voltage in the RV with and without the fridge running. If the is a "big" drop then a heavier duty cord may make the difference. At the rise for just the fridge a cord maybe a good investment.

LEN


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

I say 100 feet is just too long to run an extension cord.  If memory serves me correctly (haha), the owner's manuals say don't use undersized or too long of cords for running electric items.  I would go ahead and put in the 30 amp service and then just connect the shore power and run the fridge off ac at that point.  BTW, is the extension hot or warm?  You must be where it is not real cold right?


----------



## mauser98 (Jan 8, 2009)

RE: Norcold 462 using too much electricity

hi , perhaps you should install two 110 volt fans from radio shack  . There are about 6 inches  wide and very small. I live in texas and was having problem keepin it cool  I installes them and the diffence was noticable over night   . Just a thought   Praise God


----------

